# Masteron at 12% bodyfat added to TRT



## gtsalpha (Jan 10, 2017)

I am 51 - I have been going natural aside from ghrp 6 and semoralin.  I just started TRT at 200 mg Test C a week - at 12% bodyfat will masteron do anything for me or do I need to be much lower to get any benefit with my TRT?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2017)

You will see benefits. Dryer harder look some fullness.

Sides are tough. You will need a lot of women available to you cause you will be a walking hard on.  Make sure you apply lotion or your dick will get raw lol

200 to 400mg should be enough.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 10, 2017)

yea, you better have a GF handy

i say GF cuz a wife isnt going to keep up with your bedroom needs.  200mg will take place of Cialis or X boner pill, plus as side, some visual gains too.


----------



## snake (Jan 10, 2017)

If you made it to 51 y.o. before needing TRT, you're ahead of most.

You look great and I'm sure the Mast will only help. Hopefully you have your TRT dose all dialed in before you add the Mast. Add in 200 mg/wk and see how you feel.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2017)

Mast will make your hair shed like a german shephard


----------



## automatondan (Jan 10, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Mast will make your hair shed like a german shephard



I too am curious about this... I have never tried mast but I was thinking it would be a great addition to my TRT+ program... Is the hairloss a proven (high likelyhood) senecio, or is it one of those cases where if you were already predispositioned to go bald, it will just speed up the process.....?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2017)

automatondan said:


> I too am curious about this... I have never tried mast but I was thinking it would be a great addition to my TRT+ program... Is the hairloss a proven (high likelyhood) senecio, or is it one of those cases where if you were already predispositioned to go bald, it will just speed up the process.....?



It's mostly about genetics.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2017)

automatondan said:


> I too am curious about this... I have never tried mast but I was thinking it would be a great addition to my TRT+ program... Is the hairloss a proven (high likelyhood) senecio, or is it one of those cases where if you were already predispositioned to go bald, it will just speed up the process.....?





PillarofBalance said:


> It's mostly about genetics.



It's always genetics....but if you're prone to any hair loss, mast will make you shed like you just used nair for shampoo.


----------



## gtsalpha (Jan 10, 2017)

Good thing I am bald and shave my head


----------



## gtsalpha (Jan 10, 2017)

I was torn between adding primobolan or masteron to my TRT.   I might do masteron initially just for the cutting but long term for slow and steady lean gains I probably will do primo.   I know you need to do 600 mg of primo a week to get solid gains but I was told that you can add 200 mg a week of primo to 200 mg of trt a week and it would still be of some benefit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2017)

gtsalpha said:


> I was torn between adding primobolan or masteron to my TRT.   I might do masteron initially just for the cutting but long term for slow and steady lean gains I probably will do primo.   I know you need to do 600 mg of primo a week to get solid gains but I was told that you can add 200 mg a week of primo to 200 mg of trt a week and it would still be of some benefit.



Mast.......


----------



## automatondan (Jan 10, 2017)

gtsalpha said:


> I was torn between adding primobolan or masteron to my TRT.   I might do masteron initially just for the cutting but long term for slow and steady lean gains I probably will do primo.   I know you need to do 600 mg of primo a week to get solid gains but I was told that you can add 200 mg a week of primo to 200 mg of trt a week and it would still be of some benefit.





DieYoungStrong said:


> Mast.......



Or....... you could add mast and deca! Deca would give you joint relief, plus other health benefits, plus some anabolism... and the mast would keep the bloat away, add to the libido and boner department, and help control estrogen


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 10, 2017)

I've run mast on and off with my trt for the past 3 years......it's the bomb!  I also run NPP which is awesome a well but cause some breaking out for me (where mast is like a natural AI).....I'm 50 years old and can say unless your prone to hair loss it will have no effect.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 10, 2017)

Walking Erection problems not withstanding, Mast IME is the best "feel like an Alpha" compound I've ever used. Gives a bit of an edge in the gym that I think will compliment yer TRT nicely, and outside the gym gives a mental "You got this" feeling that I've not experienced with any other AAS.

 (aside from Tren which does give me the 'You Got This' feel but also then adds the "...and I'm going to tear off yer head and piss down yer neck" addition which society kinda frowns on)

At yer current bodyfat, I think ye'll get a nice sheen and some increased vascularity from the Mast too.

Good add, IMO.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Walking Erection problems not withstanding, Mast IME is the best "feel like an Alpha" compound I've ever used. Gives a bit of an edge in the gym that I think will compliment yer TRT nicely, and outside the gym gives a mental "You got this" feeling that I've not experienced with any other AAS.
> 
> (aside from Tren which does give me the 'You Got This' feel but also then adds the "...and I'm going to tear off yer head and piss down yer neck" addition which society kinda frowns on)
> 
> ...



Tren = Case of Miller High Life Bottles

Mast = Miller Light 6 pack of stinney bottles


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2017)

Masteron is a great compound for many reasons like mentioned from the above members. What I've noticed,  and like the most with masteron, is its ability to have a very positive synergistic effect with other compounds.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 11, 2017)

automatondan said:


> I too am curious about this... I have never tried mast but I was thinking it would be a great addition to my TRT+ program... Is the hairloss a proven (high likelyhood) senecio, or is it one of those cases where if you were already predispositioned to go bald, it will just speed up the process.....?



oh it's straight up legit on the hair loss....................................................................................................


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 11, 2017)

Mastering in the summer rocks, contuous pumps 24/7!!


----------

